# Backyard hunting



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Wow. No kidding. I've noticed the walnut husks do have a kinda acidy smell. Good to know. Probably don't want the kids playing with them then either.


When I was a kid, my dad was temporarily blinded by the juice contained in a walnut husk - he had to go to the hospital and get special medication to flush his eyes.

With that said, I wouldn't remove all the black walnut trees. Keep some mast bearing ones. In the future, your kids might enjoy the action that squirrel hunting provides. . (Unless of course you are trying to maximize the deer hunting potential, then it may be in your best interest to remove them all like other posters have alluded to)


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing Radar. In fact, I never heard any of this about black walnuts until now. Even the toxicity to other trees and plants.
Would rather establish the property for deer and turkeys vs squirrels (plenty of state land for that). So maybe the BW needs to go to make room for better trees/plants for deer/turkey? Definitely something to consider.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Never heard of such a thing Radar. In fact, I never heard any of this about black walnuts until now. Even the toxicity to other trees and plants.
> Would rather establish the property for deer and turkeys vs squirrels (plenty of state land for that). So maybe the BW needs to go to make room for better trees/plants for deer/turkey? Definitely something to consider.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My mother had to move her roses and several other ornamentals due to a black walnut we planted when I was a kid. We transplanted it from her Fathers or my Grandpas, so she refuses to get rid of it. Took severals years to figure out why her plants and shrubs were either dying or not doing well. If I remember correctly, her roses looked thin and quit flowering.

During a move I parked my covered boat at their place over one winter. Squirrels destroyed the interior of my boat. What carpet they didn't rip up for the nest they built below deck was stained black by the husk. I'm still paying for that one as they chewed my main wiring harness and the plumbing below deck. Did I mention red squirrels are worse than rats!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

When I was in college we had a massive black walnut that hung over our driveway and literally rained black walnuts down onto our cars. The city would not let us cut it down because of the size /age of the tree they told us it was "protected". Luckily I drove a beater because the hood and roof looked like a golf ball after a year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

When you plant your apple trees get some tree tubes and put them around your trees. I tried it last year with some $10 apple trees from Walmart. Used tubes on some and not on others to see the difference. The trees in the the tubes grew over 4 feet the first year. The ones without barely grew. The tubes I have are 5' and the trees are 2' above them now. Also the tube protect the trees from deer and rabbits. AND they are cheap.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on the new home,,,, i live on a 2.5 acre lot that backs up to 180 acres of alternating corn and soy. i have learned to leave the cameras behind, yes its always cool to see whats been cruising through, but all i do is educate the deer with all my visits to the camera. Morning sits are bad for me because the deer will bed tight on my property. Get your self a doe decoy and place it in your back yard come rut time, i took a really nice 8 point that couldnt resist her at 3:30 one afternoon. i dont leave the decoy up every day, only the days i know i will be home and tinkering around the house. You will learn their activities and patterns through spending time in your new digs,, Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Get_Outside said:


> When you plant your apple trees get some tree tubes and put them around your trees. I tried it last year with some $10 apple trees from Walmart. Used tubes on some and not on others to see the difference. The trees in the the tubes grew over 4 feet the first year. The ones without barely grew. The tubes I have are 5' and the trees are 2' above them now. Also the tube protect the trees from deer and rabbits. AND they are cheap.


Definitely will be protecting them with tree tubes. Another good piece of advice I got was to purchase the non-dwarf fruit trees. you normally get dwarfs in the local nurseries. Dwarfs were engineered to make them easier for picking so they grow shorter for better picking access. but If you are using the trees for wildlife food, it makes sense to get the biggest/tallest trees possible for most mass production.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

Full sized fruit trees will also produce more fruit than a dwarf. You can find both at the big box stores but you need to look at the labels.


----------

